

Mark Cuban Says Net Neutrality Will Fuck Everything Up - harold
http://recode.net/2015/02/18/billionaire-mark-cuban-says-net-neutrality-will-fuck-everything-up/

======
mathiasben
He's so out of touch and doesn't understand the technical issues underpinning
the need for network neutrality.

He seems to understand the issue when it's placed into the 1999 era context
he's capable of understanding.

from the article - "...said he would have no objection to Congress passing a
law specifying that Internet providers can’t discriminate against or block
legal websites."

Well that's basically the same thing..... He's in favor of net neutrality, he
just doesn't know it.

------
yellowapple
Oh good. Yet another reason why I don't take Mark Cuban seriously.

Of _course_ it's an attack on big cable companies, Mark! They've been
strangling the American public for decades, and it's about fucking time they
got a what-for. I _hope_ this "fuck[s] everything up" for the cable companies;
it's not like they haven't fucked everything up for their customers (and even
those who _aren 't_ their customers) all these years.

